# Betta Update + Questions



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

First of all, I must say, I have not been on for a while! Whew, have I been busy! And I just now realized that I'm a Senior Member... Since when did that happen? Lol, I'm so proud :')

But one thing I'm not proud of if that Claire and Marble passed away within on week of each other. :rip: Yeah, since they were in a tank together (separated, of course!) when Marble got sick, it kinda made Claire sick, too. After that everything went downhill... :'( Marble died, and then after that Claire got very inactive and wouldn't do anything. She passed on exactly one week later; same time of day and everything. Well, not EXACT same time of day, but within a few hours of it. You have NOOOOO idea how sad I was. I balled my eyes out for four hours each time. Even typing about it make me teary eyed.

I got a new betta, Attakai. (Google Translate it, it's Japanese.) He is a red crowntail, and he is BEAUTIFUL!!! My camera is being evil, so I can't post pictures at the moment, but I will when I get the chance to. He is so much more different than Claire and Marble were. He refuses to eat bloodworms and flakes, but he'll eat everything else I give to him, especially the pellets by Aqueon. I love him so much!

And this is pretty off-topic stuff coming up, but I figured, "Why not just add it in, rather than make a whole new thread about it?" So I'm going to put it in here. I made a website if you want to check it out. http://thefaunafarm.webs.com It's pretty much another forum, but it's got other stuff, too, and it's for all pets. I'm getting a leopard gecko in less than a month! :O It's can't be that close... BUT IT IS!!! 

So that was my update!

Now for my questions.

Does anyone think it is wrong to keep betta fish in large fish-bowls? Like 1.5-2 gallon fish-bowls? I was just wondering what everyone thought. I would like to get more betta because once I got one, it was like an addiction O.O They are just to pretty. So I thought, "Hey! Why not get some more?" And instead of keeping one in a ten gallon (or two, separated) maybe in separate fish-bowls. So what do you guys think of that? I don't want to be mean to my treasures, but I feel alone with only one...

My second question is pretty simple and there is no wrong or right answer: If I do get another betta, what kind should it be? Crowntail, halfmoon, or veiltail? And what color? Red, blue, purple, or yellow? 

My third and FINAL question is if there is such thing as an orange betta? I've never seen one, but if there is one out there, I would totally want it! 

So thanks for reading what was supposed to be very quick, but ended up being kinda long. I tend to stretch my stories a bit. And thank you in advance for my questions!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yes ; there are orange bettas...and some of them are spectacular....
i have kept bettas in 2 gallon bowls but they had heaters and filters..
don't buy what other tell you to buy....buy what you like...
go to www.aquabid.com to see some of the most amazing(and atrocious) bettas ever...i kind of like the butterfly types and mainly the half moon.crowntails are ok and veils are also very nice..i have a friend that breeds macrostomas ;i am thinking of getting some for breeding.....and if i can find the room mabye a couple of other mouthbrooding bettas..i find them very interesting...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Orange betta -----> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1340209285


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> Orange betta -----> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1340209285


0.0 soooooo preeeeettttttyyyyyy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with you GloFish1999. I totally want one now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I won't say wrong, since many, many people have done it successfully for hundreds of years. I will say that I won't do it without a filter (my fishroom is well-heated). Even the smallest glob of floss on the end of an air-line makes the difference between racing to change all the water faster than ammonia can reach fatal levels and a fish than has never been exposed to any ammonia. If you want healthy fish and perfect fins, give the fish the best water quality possible. I don't trust myself to keep the water quality up with twice daily 100% water changes, so I'd want a filter, or a continuous water change drip system or the like. Since I killed the last fish I kept in a less than 5 gallons, so that's my new minimum. Larger containers are less risky.

If you name your fish and feel bad when they die, you will feel really atrocious if anything you do (overfeed) or don't do (water change) hurts your fish. Even if you get a stranger's blessing to kill a betta a day, you will feel guilty when you lose one. 

Give them the best set up you can provide and don't get so many that they can't be cared for even if you are out of commission or out-of-town for a few weeks. Also have a contingency plan (train someone to care for them or connect with other local fish keepers).

My personal belief is that if you bring a living thing into your home, even a cactus, you have a responsibly to either care for it as long as it lives or find it a new home. So every acquisition: fish, cats, children, should be researched and planned. Don't give them as gifts, the original "white elephant" was a sacred beast that would bankrupt you trying to keep it fed. Don't buy fish that will outgrow your tank unless you know where they will go or you plan to eat them. Fish are vertebrates, same as us, they feel pain and look at a fish in bad water and to me they really do look miserable. I think my opinion is pretty normal on this forum. If you ask further afield you will get other opinions ranging from "if you paid for them you can do whatever you want, here's a list of videos of cool ways to kill a fish" to "PETA's a SeaKitten is the "moral equivalent of a human" and no animal should every be captively kept". 

That orange sherbet betta looks awesome.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I agree with emc7. I have my betta in a 5gallon and he uses all the available space to swim around and chill. I really think an even bigger tank would be better for him, but my parents strongly dissagree  Also try to filter it since it does make a difference. You could just get a waterpump and run the water through a container with aquarium wool in it. This will filter the water after some bacteria got established on the wool and you wont have to make as many water changes.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I totally agree with you about fish in dirty water looking miserable. I was thinking about maybe keeping a total of five, no more than that, though. Attakai doesn't like my albino cories, so I wasn't sure which to move, him or the cories. I haven't done much research on cories but I have on betta, so I decided to move him because I knew that he would be OK for a little while in a bowl. It's a large bowl, too. He seems to love it in there, oddly. He's extremely active, even though I don't have a heater in the bowl. (My room tends to stay really, really, REALLY hot ALL the time.) His water happens to be at 80 degrees F. right now. 

Should I leave him in the bowl, or switch the two cories to it? I personally think I should keep him there, but maybe there's someone out there with more experience? THANKS!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with petco keeping them in such small containers. The only thing bad about it is that they are not fed properly and they do not have warm enough water, nor clean enough water. They way they keep them is efficient, in all ways but one, that being it is hard to fulfill their environmental needs. If you can do that in a small bowl, more power to ya!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Betta man: You have just contradicted yourself. There is a problem keeping bettas in small containers and you have jsut listed the problems. But you said that there is no problem with keeping bettas in small containers, when there are problems keeping bettas in small containers.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Ummm, I said that it is hard to fulfill their environmental needs, that's not a problem if you fulfill them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

The betta has no room to swim around in a small container that they are in at pet stores. Plus its life will be shrotened living in a small container like the ones they are in at the pet stores.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not for short periods of time like the petstores have them in.


----------

